# Hey! We Made "Cramer's Take"--Zegerid



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

For those who insist on drugs or wanna make some money (or both)... At least this way, you might be able to pay for it with your capital gains!"AstraZeneca's (AZN:NYSE ADR - commentary - research - Cramer's Take) Nexium does $4.4 billion in sales a year, and Cramer believes there's a new Nexium around the corner."He said it's time to buy Santarus (SNTS:Nasdaq - commentary - research - Cramer's Take) because it makes Zegerid, a drug that studies have shown works better than market leaders Nexium and Prevacid."It's a powder now, Cramer said, but the company is launching a capsule form next month, so interested investors should get in before this happens. But, he warned, use limit orders, not market orders to buy a company this small. And never buy after-hours, he said."Cramer cited a study that showed Zegerid was better at treating nighttime acid breakthrough, or NAB, than the competition; and NAB afflicts over half of all people who experience acid reflux."Plus, it's the only nonintravenous drug that has been approved for use to stop gastrointestinal bleeding, he added."It's logical to expect strong sales because of how effective the drug seems, but Cramer said not to count on it because Nexium and Prevacid have a lot of advertising power behind them."However, the stock is cheap, he said, trading at just 1.5 times 2008 sales. And Thomas Weisel estimates that the company only needs to take 1.6% of the market in order to book strong sales because the market for gastrointestinal disorders is huge and getting bigger."


----------

